# Eggdrop autovoice script



## Jaschiii (22. Juli 2005)

Also möchte gerne ein Autovoice script für meinen Eggdrop haben. Dies habe ich mir so ähnlich wie das 


```
on *:join:#: {
 if ($me isop $chan) { mode $chan +v $nick | notice $nick hier dein voice damit du reden kannst ;) - pass auf was du sagst sonst ist es wieder weg ;) } }
```
 
  vorgestellt.

 Kann mir da jemand helfen? Der Code oben ist ein normaler Code fürs normale IRC. Brauche das dann ja aber als *.tcl datei und weiß nicht wie ich das umschreiben soll/kann.


  MFG
  Jaschiii


----------



## MasterJM (23. Juli 2005)

Jaschiii hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also möchte gerne ein Autovoice script für meinen Eggdrop haben. Dies habe ich mir so ähnlich wie das
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Hallo.

Nein, der oben stehende Code ist NICHT fürs "normale IRC", das ist MSL, für mIRC.
Autovoice Scripte braucht man nicht für einen Eggdrop,
das kann man auch viel einfacher machen.

- User adden, Handle z.B. "autov"
- Mask adden für den Handle *!*@* (Sprich alle!)
- Mode für Handle adden, +voice halt

Ansonsten wirds so ein Script bei slennox geben:
http://www.egghelp.org/

Wenn du es denn selber schreiben willst:
http://www.suninet.nl/tclguide/

MfG JM


----------



## Jaschiii (24. Juli 2005)

> Ansonsten wirds so ein Script bei slennox geben:
> http://www.egghelp.org/


 

 Habe das dort nicht gefunden :-/


----------



## Jaschiii (31. Juli 2005)

Kann mir sonst keiner Helfen?


----------



## MasterJM (6. August 2005)

Ich habe es dir doch gesagt wie es geht.
Was daran verstehst du denn nicht?
Btw wenn du das nicht verstehst rate ich die mal die Dokus etc zu lesen,
denn dann scheinst du dich mit eggdrops sehr wenig auszukennen.

Und auf http://www.egghelp.org gibt es alleine schon mit der Suchfunktion
über 3 "autovoice Scripte", die man aber wie gesagt nicht braucht!

MfG JM


----------

